# How far do you hit your 6-iron downhill into the wind from under a tree?



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

In relation to how far you hit your PW, I was curious as to how far you guys hit your six irons from a downhill lie into a 5-7 mph wind from under a tree. The temperature would be 80 degrees with 35% humidity?

Just curious, I hit mine 162.385 yds.

:laugh:

P.S.: And its on a Wednesday.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Lol funny. Very weird because I had a shot similar to this yesterday, although it was from about 110. Those shots are fun.

You should probably include the altitude in your original post too. This can affect this shot +-7 yards


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

I would have but my barometer is broken.


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 5, 2007)

Depends what phase of the moon it is. Also, what did I have for lunch?


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

UUHHHHHHHH........I really don't know..but I would guess at most about 220. + or - 10 yards. Depends on the lie, I suppose.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I got a down hill lie, a 7 mph wind, 35% humidity and a 6 iron. I'd say it would depend on the depth of the root system and width of the trench I dug. Probably about 6 feet sounds realistic.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Depends on how low it has to start out to get under the overhanging branches. In fact, I'm unlikely to play a 6I in that situation... I like my chances better with a 3/4 swing on my 25° hybrid, but that's just my comfort club in tight situations. :thumbsup:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Actually, Rick I'm right behind you there. I would much rather use a wood in this situation, than an iron. I know you would use an hybrid, but I don't have one, so a wood for me....really it doesn't make sense to use an iron..How far from the hole are we talking?? Oh, and down here in Texas, I will NEVER see humidity of 35%..95% is more accurate..


----------

